# Spam-Mail - Kann man die sperren?



## Anonymous (29 März 2002)

Seid mir gegrüßt.

Es wäre hilfreich, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie man dämliche Spam-Mails, die irgendwelche "gecrackten Dialer" anpreisen, sperren könnte.
Ich krieg die Dinger seit einiger Zeit, warum auch immer, und ich hab sie einfach immer fröhlich gelöscht, was soll man auch anderes machen. Sperren hat nämlich nie wirklich funktioniert, da der Absender sich immer ändert. Mal will Claudi sich treffen, mal möchten irgendwelchen Nymphomanen mich mit in ihr Reich nehmen und so weiter und so fort, alles schon bekannt. Nur seit einiger Zeit hab ich den Kuchen auf. Als ich wie gewohnt eine Mail löschen wollte, passierte was lustiges: Man sieht den Titel der Mail, klickt den einmal an um sie zu markieren und dann zu löschen (im Outlook), da man solche Mails ja nicht öffnet, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Jedenfalls geht in dem Moment, wo ich den Titel der Mail markiere (Sie nicht öffne!), ein Fenster auf, das kein x zum Schließen hat und eine Installation beginnt. Freude über Freude, was ist das denn? Ich hab das Ganze dann durch zweimal Affengriff unterbrochen und gehofft, dass ein halb abgeschlossener Installationsvorgang noch nichts macht. Habe auch bis jetzt keine neuinstallierten Sachen auf meinem Rechner gefunden, aber das soll bei meiner Kenntnis der Dinge nichts heißen.  

Jedenfalls möchte ich nicht mehr solche Mails kriegen, aber sperrt man mehrere Absender mit immer veränderten Inhalten? Oder wie löscht man Mails, ohne dass durch Markieren des Titels etwas passieren kann?

DaU Tharis bedankt sich im Voraus schon mal ganz herzlich und hängt anbei mal eine der besagten Mails (aber nicht die mit der lustigen Installationsdings, die ist unwiderruflich von der Festplate verbannt)

"Von: <[email protected]>    
Kopie:  
Betreff: Sehr Wichtig ! 
Datum: Fri, 29 Mar 2002 03:57:21 +0100 --> Posteingang       
<--  3 von 4  -->  Verschieben nach ... Posteingang Entwürfe Gesendet Unerwünscht Gelöscht  

Hallo Leute,
wir haben es endlich geschafft !! Einen echten Hardcore-Porno Dialer zu knacken !! 
!! Achtung:  Neues Update Heute den 29.03.2002 !! Um 02:17 Uhr !!
Die gestrige Nacht-Schicht hat sich gelohnt und zahlt sich nun aus !
Du hast jetzt Zugang zu allen Bereichen !!!  
Du kommst mit der neuen Version von Crackdialer in ueber 120.000 ILLEGALE Live Sex-Kanaele rund um die Uhr rein !! Mit ca. 65.000 Hardcorebildern und ca. 25.000 Videos.
Wir haben Ihn schon selbst ausprobiert und sagen dir es lohnt sich 100 %  Er funktioniert  ohne Probleme. Da sind echt geile Girls dabei die machen alles mit dir  Aber schau Sie dir lieber selber an.
Damit halten wir den Ruf, die einzige Porno Hacker Crew im Netz zu sein, wo es wirklich klappt aus jedem Land - Wir wünschen Euch viel Spass beim abspritzen !!! 
Du findest den Hardcore Crackdialer kostenlos auf unserer Seite h**p://hardcore.starcam.de
PS: Wir haben jetzt auch 34 neue Hardcore Livecams geknackt und 7 verschiedene Live Kontaktmaerkte. Mit ueber 22.000 kostenlos Anzeigen von Privaten Hobby Nutten
Eure Porno Hacker Crew
h**p://hardcore.starcam.de
[8525qKdV2-543[email protected]72]" (Anm. von Tharis: <--Was ist das? Ein Link?)

-- 
_Dialer-Links deaktiviert

Heiko_


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

Hallo!

Du hast verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

Mails ignorieren und einfach löschen (keinesfalls antworten!)
Dich in die Robinsonliste für E-Mail eintragen unter http://www.robinsonlist.de/
Den Spammer unter http://www.robinsonlist.de/spam-anz-p.htm melden. Bei mehrfachen Verstößen wird er dann kostenpflichtig abgemahnt
Diese Mails von Deinem Mailserver bouncen lassen
Der letzte Teil Deiner Mail ist ein Trackingeintrag mit dessen Hilfe man Mailadressen verifizieren kann. Damit wird dann eine eventuelle Antwort von Dir Deiner Mailadresse zugeordnet (auch z.B. ein Rückläufer wegen Unzustellbarkeit).


----------



## DocSnyder (31 März 2002)

*Dialer-Spam dieser Art ist bei mir mehrfach eingetroffen.*

Das Spam wurde immer direkt von einer ausländischen IP-Adresse (immer einer anderen) ohne Umweg über ein offenes Relay verschickt. Außer dem immer recht ähnlichen Wortlaut wird stets ein WWW-Site "hardcore.starcam.de" beworben.

Zunächst habe ich diese Spams wie alle anderen durch Spamcop (http://spamcop.net/") gedreht. Nachdem es mich heute nach ca. dem zehnten Spam dieser Art doch mal genervt hat, bin ich der Sache auf den Grund gegangen. Da der Absender jedes Mal ein anderer ist, der beworbene Site jedoch immer der gleiche, bietet sich an, gegen diesen vorzugehen:

Die Domain "starcam.de" hat gemäß "whois starcam.de" beide Nameserver bei UU.net stehen. Der Site "hardcore.starcam.de" wird außerdem über UU.net geroutet. Von der Titelseite "http://hardcore.starcam.de/" geht der mittlere Frame zu der IP-Adresse "217.110.181.59", welche über de.COLT.net geroutet wird, von dort zurück an "195.124.234.138" bei UU.net. Somit habe ich eine Beschwerde an "[email protected]" und "[email protected]" geschickt, mit der Bitte, die jeweiligen Nutzungsbedingungen durchzusetzen und den spamvertised Website abzuklemmen.

Genaueres über den beworbenen Dialer kann ich nicht herausfinden, da Dialer im allgemeinen nicht unter GNU/Linux funktionieren und ich ohnehin DSL benutze.

Wer ähnliche Spams empfangen hat, sollte bitte genauso vorgehen, damit UU.net und COLT.net den beworbenen Site möglichst schnell sperren können, womit Spams dieser Art fürs erste hinfällig sind. Einem Spammer seine Spamquelle abzuklemmen juckt ihn relativ wenig (dann wählt er sich eben woanders ein), aber das beworbene Ziel zu sperren trifft ihn viel härter.

Frage: falls mich der Spammer weiterhin nervt, ist es sinnvoll, den Site-Betreiber wegen Belästigung anzuzeigen? Schließlich steckt er unübersehbar hinter der Spam-Aktion.


----------



## sascha (31 März 2002)

In den mir vorliegenden Fällen handelte es sich überwiegend um den "Stardialer" der Mainpean GmbH. Du kannst also auch dem Unternehmen mögliche Missbräuche melden.

cu,

Sascha

www.dialerschutz.de


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 April 2002)

ich krieg den rotz auch seit etwa drei monaten. am wochenende hat´s mir dann gereicht. da ich ein halber messie bin und ewig platz auf der platte habe, habe ich mir die mühe gemacht, meine e-mails zu durchforsten, alle ähnlichen e-mails in einem ordner anzulegen und absender, ip´s und domains von a bis z abzuchecken: im ergebnis war das recht überraschend. zig mal post von der "porno hacking crew", die es endlich geschafft hat, einen dialer zu cracken und ins netz zu stellen. dabei wird dann immer auf verschiedene domains verlinkt, die alle eines gemein haben: nach einer whois-abfrage lande ich bei einem verantwortlichen, der entweder eine e-mail-adresse [email protected] oder die selbe postalische adresse in berlin wie die mainpean gmbh hat. dazu kommt noch, dass der inhalt der verlinkten domains eindeutig auf die vorhergehenden spam-mails bezug genommen hat. die meistens angegebene subdomain http://hardcore.starcam.de wurde inzwischen gesperrt. schaut man da jetzt drauf, sind die starweb-service gmbh und die mainpean gmbh in schönster eintracht darauf verewigt, was meine vermutung erhärtet, dass hier ganz sicher kein missbrauch durch firmenfremde vorliegt. da ich mangels passender hardware nicht gefährdet bin, habe ich mir mal aus purer neugier den dazugehörigen dialer runtergeladen: der kommt von der statischen ip-adresse 195.124.234.138 ,die der domain www.stardialer.de gehört, die wiederum auf die mainpean gmbh eingetragen ist. installiere ich dann den dialer, legt der ein icon mit namen "Livesex sex-crack" an. damit ist die täuschung für den einen oder anderen dappes wohl perfekt: ist ja´n crack! warum soll ich mir dann sorgen machen, dass beim click eine verbindung entstehen könnte, die so richtig ins geld geht? auf der site http://hardcore.starcam.de gab´s dann noch ´ne schöne erklärung zum dialer: der ist nämlich extra auf 18 minuten eingestellt, damit der "betruch" nicht auffliegt! der dialer verbindet bei einer taktung von 15 minuten zu einem minutenpreis von 1,86 € und das bedeutet, dass dumme menschen, sofern erst der dialer die verbindung trennt, gleich über 50 € verpufft haben. ich glaube auch nicht, dass es sinn macht, diesen "missbrauch" der mainpean gmbh zu melden. zähle ich 2 und 2 zusammen, dann wussten die nämlich schon seit der ersten spam-welle bescheid   
die e-mail, die verlinkte domain und der heruntergeladene dialer waren nämlich inhaltlich zu wunderbar aufeinander abgestimmt.
ich habe folgendes gemacht: anzeige von meiner seite, weil ich mich belästigt fühle, bringt nicht allzu viel - wie soll ich meinen schaden beziffern? und wo kein schaden, da kein kläger - zivilrechtlich also bereits fragwürdig. und einer anzeige würde strafrechtlich betrachtet wegen geringfügigkeit ziemlich sicher nicht weiter nachgegangen. allerdings habe ich mir die spam-mails noch einmal genauer angeschaut und die vermeintlichen absender auf realexistierende domains überprüft. von denen habe ich dann entweder auf dem internet-auftritt oder per whois-abfrage die kontaktpersonen ermittelt und sie vor drei tagen das erste mal angeschrieben. mit der fraglichen mail als anhang, um ihnen die möglichkeit zu geben, anzeige zu erstatten. einige haben auch geantwortet und bereits anzeige erstattet. meiner meinung nach lohnt sich die mühe, weil die verantwortlichen sich mal nicht in canada, auf mallorca oder am arsch der welt ins fäustchen lachen und das letzte stück drecksarbeit die telekom übernehmen lassen.

ach ja: heute mittag kam tatsächlich wieder so ´ne scheisse mit link auf den stardialer und getürktem absender, der eine realexistierende domain enthält, die garantiert nicht urheber war  :evil: 

H


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2002)

Ähm... ja.  Danke schön. Also seh ich das richtig, machen kann ich nichts, außer mich bei irgendwelchen Leuten zu beschweren, die das so oder so net interessiert. Oder die Dinger löschen (Genau da liegt ja das Problem, so schlau war ich auch schon). Naja, oder Addy wechseln, is wohl das Einfachste. Jedenfalls dank ich ganz herzlich, irgendwann kapier ich den technischen Kram hier dann auch mal. 

Liebe Grüße, Tharis.


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2002)

*hardcore.starcam.de*

Ich mach mir ja gleich in die Hosen....
Schaut einfach mal auf die oben bereits angegebene Subdomain vom Starweb-Service:
Da steht jetzt zu lesen, dass diese Domain wegen Email-Spamming und Verbreitung pornografischer Schriften gesperrt wurde. Mutiert Andreas R. jetzt zum Heiligen oder was ist das für eine Masche?


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2002)

...Richter und Co. wollen es einfach wissen. Und solange für die der Euro rollt, geht das wohl gnadenlos weiter. Da einer der Gesellschafter seinen Kaviar als Jurist verdient, fühlen die sich ziemlich sicher....kein Wunder bei der derzeitigen rechtlichen Konstellation...Tipp: sogar der piratos-nepper outet sich jetzt unter www.hyro-mediaservice.de ist zwar noch Baustelle, aber das zuständige Amtsgericht ist schon mal zu sehen. Sind das nicht Perspektiven ???


----------



## dialerfucker (9 April 2002)

...faszinierend! Könnte es sein, dass da irgendwann die Devise ausgegeben wurde:" Grasen wir das Netz ab, die Sterne stehen günstig! " ?


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2002)

*Re: hardcore.starcam.de*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach mir ja gleich in die Hosen....
> Schaut einfach mal auf die oben bereits angegebene Subdomain vom Starweb-Service:
> Da steht jetzt zu lesen, dass diese Domain wegen Email-Spamming und Verbreitung pornografischer Schriften gesperrt wurde. Mutiert Andreas R. jetzt zum Heiligen oder was ist das für eine Masche?


...es gehen Gerüchte um, dass Andreas R. und Peter K. zu Ostern in Rom waren, und eine Audienz beim Papst hatten. Wahrscheinlich sind das die ersten Zeichen einer tiefen, inneren Wandlung...


----------

